# Anafranil / Zyprexa / Abilify



## Azurite (Jan 28, 2020)

Please share your experience with these meds, not necessarily this combo. But each specific med and it's' effect on your symptoms.

I took Anafranil with a low dose of Abilify but had switched to Zyprexa back and forth to see if one worked better than the other. The effect for me is that these meds cleared up the chronic dissociation and perceptual abnormalities. I stopped meds half a year ago and my chronic DP/DR is BACK!! I'm scared to restart any meds since anxiety is now out of control. I know the meds helped but I feel fear when I try to take them, even headache medicine I will not take anymore. The only med I take now is a daily benzo to control the panic but it still gives me anxiety.

Feeling hopeless and also suffering a mix of severe depression/paranoia/hallucinations/manic-like symptoms.


----------



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

Get back on the meds you were on and ditch the benzo ASAP. Withdrawal from benzos actually causes Dp.


----------



## OnMyOwn (Jul 31, 2018)

Also what dose were you on?


----------

